# Keyboard stands: making them extra sturdy?



## _detox (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey guys. 

I will be unveiling my microKORG and electribe EMX-1 at the upcoming gigs with my band, but I'm running into a bit of a situation when it comes to a stand.

Obviously I'll need a double tier stand, but I'm concerned about the sturdiness of the stand. When I used to play piano, I remember having a stand for my keyboard that would move and shake when I played. And the keyboardist in my band has been having that same problem. 

So how would I steady this? I've seen the singer from Enter Shikari jump up and stand on his before without any shaking or anything.

I'm thinking that for the microKORG at least I'm going to put velcro on the bottom of the unit and the top of the stand. I've heard doing something with a plank of wood helps?

THANKS!


----------



## eightballhemhorrage (Oct 5, 2008)

i have had good experiences with the "ultimate" keyboard stand. it is one leaning vertical post with arms that you stuff goes on. i find them @ g.c. only prob is they are a touch expensive

Buy Ultimate Support DX-48B Deltex II Keyboard Stand online at Musician's Friend

there are a few different versions of it too.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 5, 2008)

I've heard great things about those. 

I know when I saw Tubring, the keyboardist was using just a typical X-shaped folding stand, but he had a chain between the top two parts of the "X" so it wouldn't collapse when he jumped up on it. It was a really heavy-duty looking one too.


----------



## Leec (Oct 5, 2008)

The keyboard player in my band uses an Ultimate stand. He uses a fullsize, weighted-key Fatar controller and a Trinity on it, and it has no issues with wobbling or toppling. 
They're sturdily constructed, and they fold away so cool (all the arms fit inside it), and even have a handle on for carrying.

They're a lot weightier than a typical X stand, and, of course, they cost a lot more. They look at better, though.


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Oct 8, 2008)

Ultimate Support AX-48S Apex Dual Tier Keyboard Stand on eBay, also, Stands, Pro Audio Equipment, Musical Instruments (end time 08-Oct-08 21:09:35 BST)

This has 3 minutes left!


----------

